# lui non ha prezzo, vale molto di più



## matira

Salve ragazzi, devo tradurre questo slogan per una raccolta fondi. Lo slogan è riferito alla foto di un bambino africano. Il mio tentativo di traduzione è questo:
You can't put a price on him. He is worth much more.
Che ne pensate? Ho qualche dubbio soprattutto per la seconda parte.


----------



## Blackman

_He's priceless, but not worthless?_


----------



## matira

Blackman said:


> _He's priceless, but not worthless?_


 dici di rendere l'intero slogan così?


----------



## Blackman

Il senso è leggermente diverso, ma se ti piace.....

_Priceless, not worthless_, ancora più stringato.


----------



## matira

effettivamente la tua proposta sa molto più di "slogan"..


----------



## entrapta

Mh però.... cosa dite di You cannot put a price on him/her, he/she is priceless. Oppure per evitare il problema del genere usi "them"...


----------



## Alxmrphi

He doesn't have a price, he's worth (much) more than that.
He's beyond what money can buy.


----------



## matira

grazie a tutti..credo che valuterò la proposta di blackman...diretta ed efficace


----------



## Alxmrphi

matira said:


> grazie a tutti..credo che valuterò la proposta di blackman...diretta ed efficace



Really? Does it mean that?

_Worthless_ means absolutely 0%, it means it has no price, it's very bad.
L'accezione che raccolgo da questa parola da nativo è che si tratta di una cosa così vuoto di qualità che nessuno pagherebbe niente per questa cosa.

Per dire che non ha un prezzo perché è così... una buona cosa non si può usare _*worthless*_ perché questo contiene sempre l'accezione negativo. Forse ho frainteso quello che vuoi tradurre, non lo so..


----------



## matira

Alxmrphi said:


> Really? Does it mean that?
> 
> _Worthless_ means absolutely 0%, it means it has no price, it's very bad.
> L'accezione che raccolgo da questa parola da nativo è che si tratta di una cosa così vuoto di qualità che nessuno pagherebbe niente per questa cosa.
> 
> Per dire che non ha un prezzo perché è così... una buona cosa non si può usare _*worthless*_ perché questo contiene sempre l'accezione negativo. Forse ho frainteso quello che vuoi tradurre, non lo so..


comincio a confondermi...ma mi interessa la tua opinione da nativo ovviamente! dunque.. dicendo "worthless" io intendo dire "senza valore", ma dicendo "not worthless" intendo dire "non senza valore", affermando quindi che quella persona ha un valore..non so se mi spiego >.< da nativo ti suona sbagliata questa frase? hai un'alternativa?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Per dire che qualcuno è "_not worthless_", e ho pensato che fuonzionasse nello stesso modo in italiano (_non senza valore_), significa che il valore che possiede, non è zero, ma un piccolo po' più di zero, il legame e l'accezione / sfumatura è strettamente legato all'idea che non è proprio un granché. All'inizio pensavo che il significato che cercavi tu fosse quello di dire che oltre ad un prezzo, il valore di questa persona è così alto, che neanche con i soldi lo si può comprare. "_Not worthless_" n in inglese non regge questo significato.

Mi sono sbagliato (i.e. di quello che vuoi esprimere)?


----------



## matira

Alxmrphi said:


> Per dire che qualcuno è "_not worthless_", e ho pensato che fuonzionasse nello stesso modo in italiano (_non senza valore_), significa che il valore che possiede, non è zero, ma un piccolo po' più di zero, il legame e l'accezione / sfumatura è strettamente legato all'idea che non è proprio un granché. All'inizio pensavo che il significato che cercavi tu fosse quello di dire che oltre ad un prezzo, il valore di questa persona è così alto, che neanche con i soldi lo si può comprare. "_Not worthless_" n in inglese non regge questo significato.
> 
> Mi sono sbagliato (i.e. di quello che vuoi esprimere)?


ti spiego..questo slogan sarà utilizzato per una raccolta fondi e sarà posizionato accanto alla cassetta delle donazioni..lo slogan è riferito ad una persona, quindi è chiaro che una persona non può avere un prezzo in nessun caso ma solo un valore..valore che giustifica una donazione spontanea..quindi che ne pensi? è sbagliato dire "priceless, non worthless"?


----------



## Roget

spesso, per differenze culturali, non si puo tradurre letteralmente dei slogan... bisogna ripensarli...


----------



## matira

Roget said:


> spesso, per differenze culturali, non si puo tradurre letteralmente dei slogan... bisogna ripensarli...


si, sono d'accordo..per questo ho chiesto un parere..ma quindi anche tu pensi sia sbagliata questa traduzione?


----------



## Blackman

Alxmrphi said:


> Per dire che qualcuno è "_not worthless_", e ho pensato che fuonzionasse nello stesso modo in italiano (_non senza valore_), significa che il valore che possiede, non è zero, ma un piccolo po' più di zero, il legame e l'accezione / sfumatura è strettamente legato all'idea che non è proprio un granché. All'inizio pensavo che il significato che cercavi tu fosse quello di dire che oltre ad un prezzo, il valore di questa persona è così alto, che neanche con i soldi lo si può comprare. "_Not worthless_" n in inglese non regge questo significato.
> 
> Mi sono sbagliato (i.e. di quello che vuoi esprimere)?



Ciò che dice Alx è giusto. Ma neppure lo slogan in italiano è così assoluto. Va ripensato per la traduzione.


----------



## entrapta

No anche io sono del parere che worthless abbia un'accezione negativa un po' fuori contesto.


----------



## Enigmista

Di base non mi piace la versione Italiana 

My 2 cents:

_He doesn't have a price ! His value is much more than that_


----------



## rrose17

I have to say I don't agree with Alex here. I think Blackman's slogan makes perfect sense. The only thing is, it sounds a little too slick for the context, like something you'd see for a car or a watch. I like something softer and more human. Maybe something very close to the Italian in fact.
(He has) no price, he's worth so much more.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

Forse sarebbe più efficace accennare al valore della sua vita:

"His life is beyond price: he is of inestimable value"


----------



## Enigmista

My second attempt (not so much literal):_

*There's no price for his value*_


----------



## rrose17

Yulan said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Forse sarebbe più efficace accennare al valore della sua vita:
> 
> "His life is beyond price: he is of inestimable value"


I don't think you can really say it this way. If you wanted to include life you could say (but it's a mouthful)
_His life cannot be assigned a price, his is of inestimable value._


----------



## Yulan

I see, Rrose ... I think I do not have any other idea .


----------



## byrne

rrose17 said:


> I have to say I don't agree with Alex here. I think Blackman's slogan makes perfect sense. The only thing is, it sounds a little too slick for the context, like something you'd see for a car or a watch. I like something softer and more human. Maybe something very close to the Italian in fact.
> (He has) no price, he's worth so much more.


 
I agree, and I've been trying to work Blackman's priceless, worthless post for an hour because I liked it and came up empty-handed...
I also agree with Yulan though 


> Forse sarebbe più efficace accennare al valore della sua vita:


but rather than _life_, _future _sounds better (if the photo is of a smiling, happy child rather than a malnurished, fly-covered infant)...

_he has no price/ is priceless and his future is worth so much more...._
etc


----------



## krissmix

here's my take:

"You can't put a price tag on him, he's priceless"


----------



## Lorena1970

matira said:


> questo slogan sarà utilizzato per una raccolta  fondi e sarà posizionato accanto alla cassetta delle donazioni..lo  slogan è riferito ad una persona, quindi è chiaro che una persona non  può avere un prezzo in nessun caso ma solo un valore..valore che  giustifica una donazione spontanea.



Ciò che mi viene in mente appena lo  leggo (associandolo alla raccolta di fondi e relativa casettina) è  che qualsiasi  cifra venga donata non è abbastanza...(?)
Io personalmente lo  leggo così.
E' questo che vuoi dire?
Non vorrei metterti dei  dubbi, ma concordo con Enigmista che c'è qualcosa che non funziona nella  versione italiana (o forse sono io che non lo recepisco...)
Non sono certa che il messaggio che passa sia così azzeccato (il messaggio dovrebbe essere, secondo me, che qualsiasi cifra è comunque importante benché lui non abbia prezzo - sia per eleganza nella comunicazione che per finalità concrete) ma è la mia opinione e lungi da me aprire una discussione su questo!

Detto ciò, e mi scuso per la divagazione, secondo me il migliore è questo:



krissmix said:


> "You can't put a price tag on him, he's priceless"



Che letteralmente significa "Non puoi mettergli un cartellino col prezzo (ovvero non si può suggerire nemmeno un'offerta minima), perché il suo valore è inestimabile" il che sottolinea che l'offerta è libera e "suggerisce" di/spinge a donare un po' di più di quanto potrebbe venire in mente (se non ci fosse lo slogan)
Credo sia questo il fine...?

In inglese mi pare funzionare meglio.

Comunque è' tardi, gli slogan non sono facili, e magari mi sono persa....


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

And why not go back to the original?
originally posted by *matira*


> You can't put a price on him. He is worth much more.


I would change it slightly and say *You can't put a price on him. He is worth so much more than (just?/only?)money!*

Comunque devo dire che sono quasi d'accordo con Lorena in quanto ciò detto da krissmix

"You can't put a price tag on him, he's priceless"


E dico quasi perché anche questa di rrose è molto fedele al senso che (secondo me) si vuole dare alla frase 



> I have to say I don't agree with Alex here. I think Blackman's slogan makes perfect sense. The only thing is, it sounds a little too slick for the context, like something you'd see for a car or a watch. I like something softer and more human. Maybe something very close to the Italian in fact.
> *(He has) no price, he's worth so much more*


.

buona notte


----------



## matira

buongiorno a tutti...dunque mi sono informata innanzitutto riguardo alla versione italiana dello slogan (che non ho elaborato io ). Questa raccolta fondi consisterà anche nella vendita di oggetti artigianali fatti da alcuni ragazzi e lo slogan è un invito (forse ora si capisce meglio il senso) a non chiedere nessun tipo di sconto, dato lo scopo benefico della vendita. In questo caso, per quello che capisco io almeno, lo slogan in italiano vuol dire "qualsiasi prezzo abbia questo oggetto, non è mai abbastanza alto, perchè un bambino ha comunque un valore maggiore".. Detto ciò, voi che dite? lascio la mia versione originale?


----------



## Lorena1970

matira said:


> . *Questa raccolta fondi consisterà anche nella vendita di oggetti artigianali fatti da alcuni ragazzi e lo slogan è un invito (forse ora si capisce meglio il senso) a non chiedere nessun tipo di sconto, dato lo scopo benefico della vendita. *In questo caso, per quello che capisco io almeno, lo slogan in italiano vuol dire "*qualsiasi prezzo abbia questo oggetto, non è mai abbastanza alto, perchè un bambino ha comunque un valore maggiore*" ancora non comprendo se il significato lo attribuisci tu o se è così che te lo hanno spiegato, in ogni caso io la vedo così: qualsiasi prezzo abbia questo oggetto, *è comunque un prezzo simbolico poiché l'oggetto in sé vale molto di più in quanto rappresenta un intero mondo di valori che non ha prezzo*("mondo di valori" che include il/i bambino/i, la sua storia, le sue necessità, il suo futuro, il valore dell'essere umano etc.etc.; ergo non chiedete sconti, perché costa comunque poco)



Come sempre, se posso fare una punta polemica, IL CONTESTO E'  FONDAMENTALE. E il contesto non è la frase, ma quell'insieme di  INFORMAZIONI UTILI a capire IL SENSO della frase.
27 post scritti pensando che lo slogan si riferisse a un essere umano mi  sembrano davvero tanti.
Chiuso commento.

Pare allora  che si tratti di oggetti prezzati, giusto?
Il mio suggerimento, grazie anche al brainstorming del thread, è (dato che è direttamente riferito al costo di oggetti* prezzati*, se non ho frainteso...)

"*Whatever the price, it's priceless"
"Whatever the price, it's worth much more"*

Poi immagino ci saranno informazioni ulteriori sugli oggetti, sullo scopo della vendita etc.etc., no?

Sentiamo cosa pensano gli altri. Good luck.


----------



## matira

il senso ho cercato di dedurlo io sulla base delle informazioni che mi hanno dato..lo slogan pare sia comunque riferito al bambino, perchè sarà scritto sotto la foto del bambino.. scusate se non lo avevo spiegato bene..ma non lo sapevo nemmeno io..


----------



## krissmix

"Whatever the price, it's priceless"
o 
"Whatever the price, it's worth much more" 

come proposto da Lorena, e` proprio azzeccato se si tratta di oggetti prezzati.

If the slogan refers to the photo of the child then I'd go for my initial suggestion, just because it sounds more like a slogan... 
We are all pitching in to find a suitable slogan, right?


----------



## Lorena1970

krissmix said:


> "You can't put a price tag on him, he's priceless"




Concordo e riconfermo: a maggior ragione, se sugli oggetti c'è un prezzo e dietro a ogni oggetto/serie di oggetti c'è la foto del bambino che li ha realizzati e lo slogan sta sotto/accanto la foto del bambino (ancora non si è capito dove è questo cartello, ma va beh... ) e ALLUDE AL BAMBINO, ha ancora più senso dire "su di lui non possiamo mettere il prezzo, perché il suo valore è inestimabile"
Forse però allora "_*We* can't put a price tag on him, he's priceless_", che secondo me funziona ancora meglio. (noi tutti non possiamo.....)

Resto perplessa sul valore comunicativo di un cartello simile, ma è solo la mia personale opinione.


----------



## matira

Lorena1970 said:


> Concordo e riconfermo: a maggior ragione, se sugli oggetti c'è un prezzo e dietro a ogni oggetto/serie di oggetti c'è la foto del bambino che li ha realizzati e lo slogan sta sotto/accanto la foto del bambino (ancora non si è capito dove è questo cartello, ma va beh... ) e ALLUDE AL BAMBINO, ha ancora più senso dire "su di lui non possiamo mettere il prezzo, perché il suo valore è inestimabile"
> Forse però allora "_*We* can't put a price tag on him, he's priceless_", che secondo me funziona ancora meglio. (noi tutti non possiamo.....)
> 
> Resto perplessa sul valore comunicativo di un cartello simile, ma è solo la mia personale opinione.


 
si..forse il problema sta nel fatto che loro vogliono come dire comunicare troppe cose con una sola frase..il cartello mi hanno ripetuto andrà messo vicino agli oggetti da vendere..ma anche vicino alla cassetta delle donazioni spontanee e sarà affiancato da una foto di un bambino, a significare sia il valore inestimabile di una persona sia l'intenzione di non chiedere sconti per l'acquisto degli oggetti, dato che, anche se possono sembrare cari in realtà non sono mai equivalenti al valore della vita di quel bambino..Mi hanno pure preso per stupida a momenti, visto che gliel ho chiesto varie volte, ma vabbè...


----------



## Lorena1970

Matira, non fraintendermi: giriamo intorno allo stessoo argomento da *32 post*, lo abbiamo rigirato come un calzino e interpretato da varie prosepettive, suggerendo svariate alternative (letterali, sintetiche, traslate, interpretate...). Se ancora nessuna soluzione ti convince ( e ancora riesci a dirci con chiarezza QUALE E' IL SENSO di questo slogan, oppure sono io che non capisco?), forse l'unico consiglio sensato è suggerirti di scegliere quella più letterale, no?
Lungi da me il voler "tagliare la testa al toro", per carità.
Spero anzi che altri foreri intervengano e ti illuminino...


----------



## krissmix

Hai ragione Lorena, un messaggio simile lascia un po` perplessi.. Boh!

Matira, se tu fai tante domande, dovrebbero essere pure contenti perche` e` indice di una certa serieta` da parte tua..


----------



## matira

Lorena1970 said:


> Matira, non fraintendermi: giriamo intorno allo stessoo argomento da *32 post*, lo abbiamo rigirato come un calzino e interpretato da varie prosepettive, suggerendo svariate alternative (letterali, sintetiche, traslate, interpretate...). Se ancora nessuna soluzione ti convince ( e ancora riesci a dirci con chiarezza QUALE E' IL SENSO di questo slogan, oppure sono io che non capisco?), forse l'unico consiglio sensato è suggerirti di scegliere quella più letterale, no?
> Lungi da me il voler "tagliare la testa al toro", per carità.
> Spero anzi che altri foreri intervengano e ti illuminino...


 
Scusami, continui a ripetere che da 32 post se ne discute..ma non credo ci sia un numero di post predefiniti per giungere ad una soluzione. Lo hai già sottolineato due volte che se ne parla da troppi post, ma non obbligo nessuno a intervenire.


----------

